# Hillman Laser Range Finder TM-800



## palindromicbob (Sep 12, 2011)

After this was mentioned on the main forum there was very little feedback. Probably because no one had one. 

In a moment of madness I bit the bullet and took the risk. Could a range finder in the Â£100 price point really do the job when most would opt for the >Â£200 known brands.

I bought this item through Ebay to make use of Paypal but in the 3 places I found this for sale they are all from the same supplier, UK sports imports. It is also for the same price of Â£99.95 with free delivery. I soon discovered that free delivery excludes N. Ireland so was asked to pay an additional Â£15 with Citylink. To be honest I think this was a bit of confusion on the suppliers part as they say they use Royal Mail for the rest of the UK and this would have been equally suitable to post to N.Ireland. But I'll not go into the failures of Citylink here. 


*WHAT YOU GET:* 
TM-800 key Features from the websites:
Ranges 5-900 yards
Range 300 yards to flag
7x Optical Magnification
Monocular Adjustment
Pin seeker Display Function
Scan Funtion
Rain-proof

Now first thing first. The item arrived well packaged. Protected by a wall of bubble wrap this wasn't getting damaged in transit. A nice black box opened to revel the range finder in a nicely made padded nylon carry case with belt strap, web pocket for cloth, spare batteries etc and the important range finder itself. It also came with a shoulder strap, wrist strap and a CR2 3V battery. The instruction are written in Chinese and decent English and easy to understand. Obviously a few translation issues but nothing confusing. 

The range finder itself was very compact and light weight. Construction quality is good and a rubberized outer shell assists with grip. It also has simple 2 button controls. One for mode the other for turning the laser on and off. The company state that the TM-1500 model has a higher quality finish and if so it must be very good. 

The rubber eye piece is comfortable and focus can be adjusted by a simple twist. 

One flaw I have read about other cheap range finders is the battery compartment being difficult to open. This is not the case with this. It is very easy to open and close.

Distance is displayed in either Meters or Yards and simply holding the mode button for 3 secs changes this. It will also convert an existing reading if you do this. 

Do not confuse Pin seeker display function with pin seeker or similar technology used in higher end ranger finders. It is actually simply referring to the target reticle display and I don't count this as a feature since the item would be useless without it.  

It has 2 working mode. The first is a simple point and shoot mode. This works very well if the target is close but I found at distance it would often display the wrong yardage. Fortunately this is easily rectified using the scan mode. In this mode it continuously updates readings and you can scan onto the target which will give the lower yardage reading. This worked brilliantly when trying to get a yardage at distance when the target is quite small and hand shake is a problem. 

*THE TEST:*
To test the range finder I hit the course at 8pm. This was in a light rain with the wind blowing fiercely. The light wasn't great but I found the display easy to read despite this. I tested the finder from the yardage markers on my course and on 2 different holes. One in which the wind blew the flag sideways giving a big target the other the wind blowing the flag straight at me giving a much smaller target. Both flags where yellow. The instruction do say that best results are with red surfaces. 

The markers gave distance to center of the green. I have previously checked them with a Bushnell and friend stood in center of green so know them to be accurate enough.
The holes are also very flat giving the best chance for accurate readings without worrying about slopes. 

The first flag was cut front of center the second cut behind the center. 

From the 100 yard marker the point and shoot mode was sufficient to get a reading on both flags. A bit of shake required me to make a second attempt on the harder flag but still I was given good yardages. 98 yards for the first, 105 on the second. 

Next at the 130 yard mark again the point and shoot was grand for this. This gave consistent results, 128 and 135. Perfect going by the first readings.

Next 150. This was a little more difficult for the small target and I needed to use the scan mode on the smaller target. Still gave consistent results. 148 and 155.

From 200 yards the 7x scope gave a good view of the flag but hand shake required me to use scan mode for both targets. This was still easy and quick to use. The results 199 and 206. 

Then the big test. Test it outside it range. I went to the tee box of another hole at 333 yards. The system is rated to max of 300 for the flag. I got a reading of 366 and only once did it flash up 328. The target was small through the scope but the 366 was consistent with the distance to the trees behind the green. Maybe with a steadier hand and the flag being still I may have got a steady reading. Still a good result considering.

Next test was gauging distance to hazards. I choose a bunker  I know from experience my drive usually ends up level with it. My average distance calculated with Golf Mentor GPS app based on 4 drives is 219 (Max 230 Min 215. Using the point a shoot mode I got a reading back of 200 yards to the front of the bunker. Consistent with my experience of that sandy little monster. The scan mode was nice here because it allowed my to sweep the area and gauge my layup without repeatedly pushing the button. 

Lastly I tested it within it minimum range. I stood at the back of the first green. The reading showed 17yards. I paced out using even strides. 17.5 paces later I was at the pin. Not a bad result at all. 

*CONCLUSION*
Overall I was very impressed with the speed of response to targeting. Quick to update and easy to read.  The display also shows the quality of the signal it is receiving using arrows and the continuous light rain had no noticeable effect on performance. The scan funtion is excellent but is likely to effect battery life. The auto shutdown thankfully was reliable.

Some may prefer the styling of the slightly more expensive TM-1500 and the fact it uses 2x AAA batteries rather than the more expensive 3V lithium CR2 may be a plus. But with the same specs it should perform equally. 

I hope to test it during a playing session soon but first impressions are very positive. If you are after a laser range finder but find the big boys outside your price range, I can say you are unlikely to be disappointed by the TM-800.  

On a side note I also found UK Sports Imports very good to deal with. Communication with them was easy via email and they had a number which was always offered as an alternative contact at the bottom of emails. They were quick to respond and very helpful. Despite problems with Citylink they kept me updated and chased up the issue for me. Very good customer support on their part. I'd be happy to deal with them again. They have a showroom in the Westmidlands as well for anyone that may be local.   


http://www.uksportimports.com/catalog/golf-equipment/rangefinders


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

7 yard difference? Pretty poor I think.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*




			7 yard difference? Pretty poor I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yardages marker to center of green. Tested on 2 different holes.  First hole cut to front of center, second cut to back of center. Choose two different holes because flag was blowing differently making one a large target and the other small. It wasn't a comparison between 2 range finders, same finder on two different target sizes.  

 Maybe I didn't make the testing conditions clear.

Feedback on this review appreciated in case anything else isn't clear. The range finder was reading results consistent with pin position in relation to center of green. I'd love to do a direct comparison with a Bushnell but don't have easy access to one. AS soon as I can I will though.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Super review !

My Bushnell is starting to play up and I might replace it, although I do tend to use my Skycaddie when I remember to charge it.

Thanks for spending the time writing this up


Chris


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

For me, I would prefer a re-chargable unit, as I get the impression they will eat batteries, and disposables will get expensive.

Once you have used it a bit, can you report back on battery life?


----------



## elliottlale (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

good post! too many times the yardages at golf clubs are on the shoddy side!with 1 post to mark 100/150 yds. but thats not the case on a direct line cutting across the fairway. think a laser finder is on the cards around xmas time, seems very good value too!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*




			For me, I would prefer a re-chargable unit, as I get the impression they will eat batteries, and disposables will get expensive.

Once you have used it a bit, can you report back on battery life?
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like my Bushnell then I get about 4-5 months from a battery - but then it depends how often you play. I carry a spare in the bag so if it goes during a round it's a matter of about a minute to find it, whip the old one out and in with the new.

Only problem with a rechargable unit is the recharging bit - if you forget, you're buggered.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I will add updates as testing continues. Trying to get a loan of a bushnell to do a side by side test.


----------



## thegogg (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Well done mate an excellent review. At this price i'd consider adding this alongside my Skycaddie.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

A quick update. Took the Hillman TM-800 out for a quick 9 holes this afternoon. It made me realise how much doubt that gets in your head when try to gauge a yardage from markers. I tried first figuring out the yardages as I would have in the past. Sometime I was within 5 or 6 yards but most of the time I was very much out and this would have resulted in me either over or under clubbing quite severely. Especially when the pin was cut to the front of the green (yardage markers to center). 
I'd say I probably saved myself 4 shots across the 9 holes which is worth the Â£100 for me. Any problems that I did have came down to my swing rather than my club choice. 

*Comparison to a Bushnell!*
I also got the chance for a quick comparison to a Bushnell Tour V2. Thanks to someone getting ready to go out as I was getting ready to leave. The Bushnell read 64 yard the Hillman gave 65. The Bushnell had a bit more weight and the unit was slightly smaller with slightly clearer optics but overall no real difference to the purpose of the units. Hoping to get a full comparison with a Bushnell soon.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 19, 2011)

A month in and it's still going strong despite a few "damp" days golfing and using it. Worked well in the rain from 150 yards in. A little more awkward at greater distances due to wind causing hand shake. 

Dropped it in a patch of casual water on the course (while in the case) and it didn't really mind. I did dry it down with a towel quickly though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 19, 2011)

at most of our levels 1 yard isnt gonna make any difference to our game (ok I accept maybe for the low single figure guys)

sounds like a spot on piece of kit for the money.

How have you found it for acquiring targets since your initial review? my only worry would be my hands are not steady enough for one.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Sleepless night bob, or another night worker with access to a computer?


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 19, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			at most of our levels 1 yard isnt gonna make any difference to our game (ok I accept maybe for the low single figure guys)

sounds like a spot on piece of kit for the money.

How have you found it for acquiring targets since your initial review? my only worry would be my hands are not steady enough for one.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent if you use the scan function from higher distances and keep an eye on the range while you scan. If playing with a group in front you can use the guys on the green to give you a decent idea of range within a few yards if you are having trouble locking onto the flags. So far it's doing a good job of proving you don't need a big brand laser to get the info you need.

It has given me increased confidence in club selection. I just wish it improved my swing. Really annoying to know the flag is 130 yards away, pull out the 9i which for me I know is an average of 130 plus or minus 5 yards and then hit it fat and only travel about 50!



			
				Bluewolf said:
			
		


			Sleepless night bob, or another night worker with access to a computer?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of both wolf. At home but currently working nights!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 19, 2011)

great review and updates Bob, just ordered one so looking forward to giving it a bash.

Cheers!


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaymosafehands said:



			great review and updates Bob, just ordered one so looking forward to giving it a bash.

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Just hope you have the same experience as me now. Someone else buying it is the real test of a review! Just remember that scan mode is your friend


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 22, 2011)

palindromicbob said:



			Just hope you have the same experience as me now. Someone else buying it is the real test of a review! Just remember that scan mode is your friend 

Click to expand...

Took it out for a test drive 18 today, and wow was I impressed. Used it alongside my Skycaddie, and the yardages were spot on. Scan mode works great, and I was very impressed how quick it gave back a yardage. Lad I played with had a Bushnell so we could compare yards, and every time it was plus/minus 1 yard. I reckon it was mine that was right 

Showed it to the pro who has used Nikon & Bushnell, and whilst I expected a bit of ribbing he was really impressed by it, and said he was confident it was great value. 

I'll try it out a few more rounds in the Winter League and post an update too.

A very happy man, seems like a bargain.

Cheers Bob.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaymosafehands said:



			Took it out for a test drive 18 today, and wow was I impressed. Used it alongside my Skycaddie, and the yardages were spot on. Scan mode works great, and I was very impressed how quick it gave back a yardage. Lad I played with had a Bushnell so we could compare yards, and every time it was plus/minus 1 yard. I reckon it was mine that was right 

Showed it to the pro who has used Nikon & Bushnell, and whilst I expected a bit of ribbing he was really impressed by it, and said he was confident it was great value. 

I'll try it out a few more rounds in the Winter League and post an update too.

A very happy man, seems like a bargain.

Cheers Bob.
		
Click to expand...

Stop telling me how good this is. I am seriously tempted to give one a whirl.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad you agree with my review Jaymo. Good to see it's agreeing with the skycaddie as well. As you can see from my review I didn't get much of a chance to compare with other gear. The only thing I can see stopping others considering a range finder from getting this one is brand snobbery although really the feedback over the year will be the best measure of it. 



chris661 said:



			Stop telling me how good this is. I am seriously tempted to give one a whirl.
		
Click to expand...

Go on Chris you know you want to . If you do check the postage costs though. That was the only disappointment I had. Just hope it isn't higher to ROI can't see why it would be though.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 22, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Stop telling me how good this is. I am seriously tempted to give one a whirl.
		
Click to expand...

go on. go on.go on, go on, go on...


----------



## chris661 (Oct 22, 2011)

palindromicbob said:



			Go on Chris you know you want to . If you do check the postage costs though. That was the only disappointment I had. Just hope it isn't higher to ROI can't see why it would be though.
		
Click to expand...

Postage is always stooopid money (normally). Would get it sent to my old man in Edinburgh he works over there anyway.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 22, 2011)

like the idea of the 1500 model with 2 x AAA

get batteroes free from work so no extra costs and only sonocaddie have my course mapped on gps and tbh I only use a gps for stats more than anything

toss up now for 40th B'day pressie, a rangefinder or high speed camera... decisions, decisions


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 22, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Postage is always stooopid money (normally). Would get it sent to my old man in Edinburgh he works over there anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Wise idea. He could be probably send it to you and you could get 12 ProV1's  with the money saved! Ridiculous postage costs. I have seen myself nipping over to Lifford on my way to Derry to post stuff before now. Not to mention the cheap diesel.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 22, 2011)

palindromicbob said:



			Wise idea. He could be probably send it to you and you could get 12 ProV1's  with the money saved! Ridiculous postage costs. I have seen myself nipping over to Lifford on my way to Derry to post stuff before now. Not to mention the cheap diesel.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is the diesel is not staying much cheaper!!!! He comes back every 6 weeks or so, so it would be a case of timing my order


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2011)

Having sent Chris a golf bag I was embarrassed at what I had to charge him. Parcelforce should be ashamed of themselves considering it also took nearly two weeks.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 22, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			like the idea of the 1500 model with 2 x AAA

get batteroes free from work so no extra costs and only sonocaddie have my course mapped on gps and tbh I only use a gps for stats more than anything

toss up now for 40th B'day pressie, a rangefinder or high speed camera... decisions, decisions
		
Click to expand...

That's the one I went for, I'm looking forward to seeing how long the batteries last.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 24, 2011)

Great reviews. Nice to save money in this day an age.


----------



## Doc (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Bob, Jaymo,

Am just about to order one, any updates on your reviews please?

Cheers

Steve...


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 28, 2011)

All I can say is it is still going strong on the original battery. Used it today at Portnoo. Strong wind and a little rain. Consistent yardages. My playing partner was very impressed by it as I was able to give him accurate yardages as well. 

Had to use the scan mode mostly as it was quite a long course and with cool weather strong winds and softer than usual fairways approach shots tended to be around the 200-150 yard mark. I was able to completely ignore the on course markers and measurements (which are in meters to front of green) and trusted the unit.

 On one hole a playing partner and I were just before the 100m marker. We  both guessed the yardage at around 120. I decided to measure it and showed 140 to the pin. Used scan mode as the flag was whipping around and hard to lock on. He thought it couldn't possibly be that far. I took my 9 iron (which averages 130 or so on parkland courses) and hit it well with some run. Unfortunately my alignment plus the wind caused it to go left but I was perfectly clubbed for the shot. He ended up short of the green despite having played a good clean shot. I'll never trust a guess again.

I was also able to use it to measure distances to hazards which helped me decide between a lay up or going for the green. Very handy it be able to do.

Another tip I found to speed up the process was to use it while waiting for others to play their shots if my ball was ahead. Then I could point it at my ball and subtract the distance and still gave accurate yardages!

I honestly don't think you'll regret it. Which ever you get just remember to take spare batteries just in case. I do tend to adopt a boy scout attitude to golf though. Was able to provide spare gloves and water proof trousers to my Dad today!


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome stuff bob, how was the driver? (please say something positive  )


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 29, 2011)

The driver worked well Gibbo. Unfortunately the wind wasn't ideal for it but generally went straight apart from a couple of nasty slices which I knew where the result of a bad out to in swing. One of those shots you know is wrong before you even start the downswing if you know what I mean.


----------



## Doc (Oct 29, 2011)

Many thanks for the update Bob.

Much appreciated.

Steve...


----------



## Daffy (Nov 1, 2011)

Superb review.
Got so excited that I rushed to the website to buy the rangefinder.
But I too am gonna get a delivery charge, but living even more off the beatn track than northern ireland I'm liable for a Â£22 charge. You'd think I was in outer mongolia rather than the beginnings of the highlands.
Oh well :-(


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 2, 2011)

It's because they use city link for deliveries. But still Â£120 for a decent range finder isn't bad. Unless you have a friend living in one of the free postage areas who could relay it for you at a lower cost.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Nov 2, 2011)

further update. 

I took it out on a course today I haven't played before. Found it to be quick and effective in getting distances, and was finding pins from 200 yards with ease. Within 80-90 yards I felt it really give me confidence in attacking pins, even more so than with my GPS.

After a couple of runs, only issue I have (and it's minimal, hey, maybe I should read the instructions!!) is it often ends up in Scan mode without me touching the mode button, and is slow responding to go back to the basic mode. A really small gripe, or me being stupid. 

Overall, I think it's better than a GPS, it can be used to pick out hazards, trees etc and really helps within 150 yards. 

Pretty certain I've made a great purchase.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 2, 2011)

whats the battery life like so far Jaymo?


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Nov 2, 2011)

not died yet, but only two rounds and a range session in. Been very (uncharacteristically) organised and carry 2 spares in the bag, so hopefully not an issue......


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I've read this thread 4 times now, and have finally decided to buy one. So the 1500 is now on order. Cracking price and free delivery as well. Should be better than my gps. There are more accurate maps of the moon, than my course. One par 3 was reported as being 130 yards despite clearly being 160 plus.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Nov 14, 2011)

I've found a problem with it. Gutted. 

It doesn't work in the fog!! 

On a positive, still on the same batteries. And my playing partner's Bushnell didn't work either. 

Easily fixed though, just guessed ranges, and we scored 43 points, came 2nd!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I see there is also a TM1500 at Â£120, is there a difference for your extra Â£20? Been following this thread with interest as I may take the plunge as well.


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



thecraw said:



			I see there is also a TM1500 at Â£120, is there a difference for your extra Â£20? Been following this thread with interest as I may take the plunge as well.
		
Click to expand...

Different case design and uses AAA batteries. The actually functionality is the same for both. Jaymo got a 1500 I believe.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

The Â£120 one on eBay is Â£110 on the actual Hillman website again with free delivery. Same people as the eBay account. http://www.hillman-golf.co.uk/catalog/contact-us.html 
Might get one for Xmas myself.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



palindromicbob said:



			Different case design and uses AAA batteries. The actually functionality is the same for both. Jaymo got a 1500 I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, got that one. Case is a rubberised feel, so good in damp conditions. Batteries are still going strong!! The GPS is now redundant.


----------



## wull (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

brilliant review.

i've never used a rangefinder but after reading this thread i think i might have to.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Ordered 2 of the 1500 Model. 1 for a mate and 1 for me. Â£109.95 each plus Â£7.50 for half the delivery to NI. Got an email to say they should be delivered today. Sent to the pro shop so they get signed for while I'm in bed hehe. Hope to use them this afternoon. Especially if it's Temps again. 
Also played a course that no GPS works on a few weeks ago and would like to again so this will make things much easier.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

After reading the reviews on here i decided to buy the 1500 model all i can say is WOW very pleased with the purchase, as for the battery life i buy 10 AAA for Â£1 so does not bother me.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Glad to see that other are having positive experiences with this and backing up the original review! 

Glad to say that mine is still going strong on the original battery despite receiving a soaking last day I used it. Did noticed that with a wet lens the accuracy was off (to be expected really) So keep a lens cloth handy, lucky it comes with one.


----------



## Mike07 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

About to take a punt on this Hillman Tm-800. 

Had a go with someones Bushnell this weekend and liked it. Guessing the Hillman does exactly the same but at a better price!?

Everyone still happy with theirs?


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

More than happy, you could buy 2 and still have change for a round of golf rather than opting for the bushnell! I'm a lot more confident on approach shots now. Hasn't helped my swing much but when I hit it come up short I know it's usually technique rather than club selection.  Plus remember, you have distance selling regs to protect you a little if you aren't 100% happy.


----------



## Mike07 (Mar 13, 2012)

Excellent to hear... Ordering mine today. Will report back after weekends round


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a Nikon that looks very similar to this Hillman. Mine has been playing up a little recently, replaced the battery and it failed to work at all with a brand new battery in it. 2nd time that has happened, could just be 2 duff new batteries but unlikely methinks. Think I'll seriously consider the 1500 model if I have to change as having had mine for about 2 years now, I'd be completely lost without it!

And thanks for a really informative review!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



Mike07 said:



			About to take a punt on this Hillman Tm-800. 

Had a go with someones Bushnell this weekend and liked it. Guessing the Hillman does exactly the same but at a better price!?

Everyone still happy with theirs?
		
Click to expand...

Still loving it, to the extent that my Skycaddie hasn't been renewed. 

Interestingly I was testing new hybrids yesterday and needed to hit some 4 irons and 5 woods to see what ago I had. The flightscope was giving exactly the same distance as what the Hillman had given me on the range. still on the same batteries too. 

btw, anyone want to buy a used sky caddie 2.5 with a slightly cracked plastic screen???


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

only if its dirt cheap


----------



## Pants (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Not sure I want a cracked screen.

How much without it?  :whoo:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 15, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			After this was mentioned on the main forum there was very little feedback. Probably because no one had one. 

In a moment of madness I bit the bullet and took the risk. Could a range finder in the Â£100 price point really do the job when most would opt for the >Â£200 known brands.

I bought this item through Ebay to make use of Paypal but in the 3 places I found this for sale they are all from the same supplier, UK sports imports. It is also for the same price of Â£99.95 with free delivery. I soon discovered that free delivery excludes N. Ireland so was asked to pay an additional Â£15 with Citylink. To be honest I think this was a bit of confusion on the suppliers part as they say they use Royal Mail for the rest of the UK and this would have been equally suitable to post to N.Ireland. But I'll not go into the failures of Citylink here. 


*WHAT YOU GET:* 
TM-800 key Features from the websites:
Ranges 5-900 yards
Range 300 yards to flag
7x Optical Magnification
Monocular Adjustment
Pin seeker Display Function
Scan Funtion
Rain-proof

Now first thing first. The item arrived well packaged. Protected by a wall of bubble wrap this wasn't getting damaged in transit. A nice black box opened to revel the range finder in a nicely made padded nylon carry case with belt strap, web pocket for cloth, spare batteries etc and the important range finder itself. It also came with a shoulder strap, wrist strap and a CR2 3V battery. The instruction are written in Chinese and decent English and easy to understand. Obviously a few translation issues but nothing confusing. 

The range finder itself was very compact and light weight. Construction quality is good and a rubberized outer shell assists with grip. It also has simple 2 button controls. One for mode the other for turning the laser on and off. The company state that the TM-1500 model has a higher quality finish and if so it must be very good. 

The rubber eye piece is comfortable and focus can be adjusted by a simple twist. 

One flaw I have read about other cheap range finders is the battery compartment being difficult to open. This is not the case with this. It is very easy to open and close.

Distance is displayed in either Meters or Yards and simply holding the mode button for 3 secs changes this. It will also convert an existing reading if you do this. 

Do not confuse Pin seeker display function with pin seeker or similar technology used in higher end ranger finders. It is actually simply referring to the target reticle display and I don't count this as a feature since the item would be useless without it.  

It has 2 working mode. The first is a simple point and shoot mode. This works very well if the target is close but I found at distance it would often display the wrong yardage. Fortunately this is easily rectified using the scan mode. In this mode it continuously updates readings and you can scan onto the target which will give the lower yardage reading. This worked brilliantly when trying to get a yardage at distance when the target is quite small and hand shake is a problem. 

*THE TEST:*
To test the range finder I hit the course at 8pm. This was in a light rain with the wind blowing fiercely. The light wasn't great but I found the display easy to read despite this. I tested the finder from the yardage markers on my course and on 2 different holes. One in which the wind blew the flag sideways giving a big target the other the wind blowing the flag straight at me giving a much smaller target. Both flags where yellow. The instruction do say that best results are with red surfaces. 

The markers gave distance to center of the green. I have previously checked them with a Bushnell and friend stood in center of green so know them to be accurate enough.
The holes are also very flat giving the best chance for accurate readings without worrying about slopes. 

The first flag was cut front of center the second cut behind the center. 

From the 100 yard marker the point and shoot mode was sufficient to get a reading on both flags. A bit of shake required me to make a second attempt on the harder flag but still I was given good yardages. 98 yards for the first, 105 on the second. 

Next at the 130 yard mark again the point and shoot was grand for this. This gave consistent results, 128 and 135. Perfect going by the first readings.

Next 150. This was a little more difficult for the small target and I needed to use the scan mode on the smaller target. Still gave consistent results. 148 and 155.

From 200 yards the 7x scope gave a good view of the flag but hand shake required me to use scan mode for both targets. This was still easy and quick to use. The results 199 and 206. 

Then the big test. Test it outside it range. I went to the tee box of another hole at 333 yards. The system is rated to max of 300 for the flag. I got a reading of 366 and only once did it flash up 328. The target was small through the scope but the 366 was consistent with the distance to the trees behind the green. Maybe with a steadier hand and the flag being still I may have got a steady reading. Still a good result considering.

Next test was gauging distance to hazards. I choose a bunker  I know from experience my drive usually ends up level with it. My average distance calculated with Golf Mentor GPS app based on 4 drives is 219 (Max 230 Min 215. Using the point a shoot mode I got a reading back of 200 yards to the front of the bunker. Consistent with my experience of that sandy little monster. The scan mode was nice here because it allowed my to sweep the area and gauge my layup without repeatedly pushing the button. 

Lastly I tested it within it minimum range. I stood at the back of the first green. The reading showed 17yards. I paced out using even strides. 17.5 paces later I was at the pin. Not a bad result at all. 

*CONCLUSION*
Overall I was very impressed with the speed of response to targeting. Quick to update and easy to read.  The display also shows the quality of the signal it is receiving using arrows and the continuous light rain had no noticeable effect on performance. The scan funtion is excellent but is likely to effect battery life. The auto shutdown thankfully was reliable.

Some may prefer the styling of the slightly more expensive TM-1500 and the fact it uses 2x AAA batteries rather than the more expensive 3V lithium CR2 may be a plus. But with the same specs it should perform equally. 

I hope to test it during a playing session soon but first impressions are very positive. If you are after a laser range finder but find the big boys outside your price range, I can say you are unlikely to be disappointed by the TM-800.  

On a side note I also found UK Sports Imports very good to deal with. Communication with them was easy via email and they had a number which was always offered as an alternative contact at the bottom of emails. They were quick to respond and very helpful. Despite problems with Citylink they kept me updated and chased up the issue for me. Very good customer support on their part. I'd be happy to deal with them again. They have a showroom in the Westmidlands as well for anyone that may be local.   


http://www.uksportimports.com/catalog/golf-equipment/rangefinders

Click to expand...

I bought a Hillman electric trolley from there and very pleased with it.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



G1BB0 said:



			only if its dirt cheap 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, well, it works perfectly well, it's only the plastic outer screen, not the LED screen (or whatever it's made of). 

Â£30-40?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Had one for about 3 weeks, very happy with it. gives exactly the same readings as Imurgs Bushnell V2 Tour.

Does seem to focus the mind on the pin

I like mine a lot

Fragger


----------



## thecraw (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I'm oh so tempted.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

just been on the site linked and only the 800 available


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



G1BB0 said:



			just been on the site linked and only the 800 available
		
Click to expand...

We've obviously done too good a job recommending them!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I have encountered a problem, there is a tiny little plastic lug that holds the battery compartment cover closed, this has sheared off and now the battery pops out at will

Going to contact the importers to see if they can help

Rats

Fragger


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I've had mine for a couple of months now. I have had to replace the batteries, but am very very happy with it's performance. I also have a GPS but it's been in the golf shelf since the Hillman arrived. I've recommended it to a few friends as well, it was the only way to stop them from constantly pestering me for confirmation of their GPS yardages (right every time).


----------



## munro007 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I have just ordered my 1500 tonight after reading your review. Thx can't wait to use it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



PhilTheFragger said:



			I have encountered a problem, there is a tiny little plastic lug that holds the battery compartment cover closed, this has sheared off and now the battery pops out at will

Going to contact the importers to see if they can help

Rats

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Temporary repair with Black Ducktape effected

will let you know how i get on with the importers later

Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Spoke to UK Sports Importers as soon as they opened at 9, they were very efficient and a replacement battery cover is on its way in the post free gratis, Top marks

Its comforting to know that a support system is in place

Fragger


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Thats a good result mate, I hear similar things about Bushnell too. :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Does anyone know if Hillman take payment via PAYPAL?

I have a bit of money in my PAYPAL account which I could use to buy one however if I have to transfer it into my bank before I can use it then the witch will notice and begin moaning again!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



thecraw said:



			Does anyone know if Hillman take payment via PAYPAL?

I have a bit of money in my PAYPAL account which I could use to buy one however if I have to transfer it into my bank before I can use it then the witch will notice and begin moaning again!
		
Click to expand...

Send me the money and I'll do it for you. i won't even tell the witch either. It may take a few months to go through though


----------



## munro007 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

How long do that take to deliver these units.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

2 or 3 days delivery, having said that I got my spare battery cover in the post today, 24 hours after reporting the problem

Cant say fairer than that

Fragger


----------



## munro007 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Thx for that Fragger


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Very tempting on the 1500, tinkered with getting this or a skycaddie and got the skycaddie.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Valentino i thought the skycaddie was to expensive, and you need to subscribe @ a cost of Â£30 per year. So i bit the bullet, and went for the 1500.


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



munro007 said:



			Valentino i thought the skycaddie was to expensive, and you need to subscribe @ a cost of Â£30 per year. So i bit the bullet, and went for the 1500.
		
Click to expand...

My skycaddie was ok, got the sg5 for Â£180 with a year subscription free and worth every coin


----------



## munro007 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Is that secondhand, how easy is it to use.


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



munro007 said:



			Is that secondhand, how easy is it to use.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, brand new in the box from Amazon back in Jan, dead easy to use and great website too


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

What a great review!!! Thanks all, you just cost me Â£100/110. I will be getting one at the beginning of next month. Guess I am keeping my driver...


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Gutted!! they don't take paypal


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



Alex1975 said:



			Gutted!! they don't take paypal 

Click to expand...

Dont panic.
I've just emailed them to see if I can can help. 
I have Paypal


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



bobmac said:



			Dont panic.
I've just emailed them to see if I can can help. 
I have Paypal 

Click to expand...


Or you could just come with me wherever I play golf and give me yardages....


----------



## munro007 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Well i used my TM1500 today for the first time today. And its a great piece of kit. It does everything i want it to do. Thx again for the review......


----------



## Alex1975 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I got mine today and am actualy stunned by how good this is. I have not used it in anger yet so will update when I have but I am very impressed so far!!!

Nice one for the review, I perchased it on the back of it.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I used it today and it was really really good. I must not follow it blindly though, I obviously locked the trees behind the green at 190 so I smashed a hybrid at them, flew the green and hit the trees at 190, great shot! I think the flag was about 170.... 

It was the only error I made, a locked ever other flag easily.

Love the thing!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I nearly got one but have allocated funds to lessons and a slow mo camera. This is on my list though once my game comes together a bit more.

How steady do you have to be also does anyone that owns one wear glasses?


----------



## Alex1975 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



G1BB0 said:



			I nearly got one but have allocated funds to lessons and a slow mo camera. This is on my list though once my game comes together a bit more.

How steady do you have to be also does anyone that owns one wear glasses?
		
Click to expand...

From 140is up I was using two hands and out at 170/180 it's harder to lock with the shake but that would be the same with any brand. The 7x optics are awesome.


----------



## Val (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



Alex1975 said:



			From 140is up I was using two hands and out at 170/180 it's harder to lock with the shake but that would be the same with any brand. The 7x optics are awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Do you use it on it's own or with a GPS too?


----------



## Alex1975 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

On its own, I guess a gps would be handy at the long yardages but at such yardages I only really need a post or marker disk as its hit and hope for me out there.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



Alex1975 said:



			I used it today and it was really really good. I must not follow it blindly though, I obviously locked the trees behind the green at 190 so I smashed a hybrid at them, flew the green and hit the trees at 190, great shot! I think the flag was about 170.... 

It was the only error I made, a locked ever other flag easily.

Love the thing!
		
Click to expand...

I do find it easier to use than the Nikon I tried on the course BUT I can't get it steady enough most of the time to 100% trust the reading!


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



AmandaJR said:



			BUT I can't get it steady enough most of the time to 100% trust the reading!
		
Click to expand...

Young women drink too much these days


----------



## AmandaJR (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



bobmac said:



			Young women drink too much these days  

Click to expand...

Ha! If only I had that excuse - marathon running robbed me of my desire for alcohol!


----------



## Leftie (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



AmandaJR said:



			Ha! If only I had that excuse - marathon running robbed me of my desire for alcohol!
		
Click to expand...

Marathon running or alcohol.  Hmmmm :mmm:

Alcohol is definitely the easier option. :whoo:


----------



## AmandaJR (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



Leftie said:



			Marathon running or alcohol.  Hmmmm :mmm:

Alcohol is definitely the easier option. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

True! My favourite tipple was Southern Comfort and I gave it up for 3 months of training. First plan on limping into the house was a large one - tipped it down the sink as it tasted awful and never had another one since!


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I thought they were called Snickers nowadays ?


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



AmandaJR said:



			I do find it easier to use than the Nikon I tried on the course BUT I can't get it steady enough most of the time to 100% trust the reading!
		
Click to expand...

Use the scan function. If the pin is hard to get then hit the front of the green or greenside bunker, tree etc. If you are having trouble from 100 yards and in then maybe a tripod would be needed 

Anyone willing to wait a while for delievery (usually 2-3 weeks) here is what looks like the exact the same range finder direct from China. It's basically the TM-800 for Â£84 delivered. The only problem is the lack of backup and support you would get buying from hillman.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

oh a little update. 9 months after purchase I have started to see the little battery symbol but it still works. Probably a bit of life in the old girl yet but doesn't feel as if it works as well as before at ranges outside 150. This might be a mental thing though. Anyway. Â£6 on ebay and I got 4 x Duracell CR2 so thats another 36 months.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Will need to get a shot of this at ballybiffen. Debating whether I really need one or not though.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



chris661 said:



			Will need to get a shot of this at ballybiffen. Debating whether I really need one or not though.
		
Click to expand...

Should have a nice fresh battery in it for then Chris. Get in the same 4 ball and you can have accurate yardages anytime you want


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



palindromicbob said:



			Should have a nice fresh battery in it for then Chris. Get in the same 4 ball and you can have accurate yardages anytime you want 

Click to expand...

Do you do accurate shots to go with it


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



chris661 said:



			Do you do accurate shots to go with it 

Click to expand...

Nope. But I have the piece of mind that if I had hit it correctly it would have been good.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

The long term:

OK so nearly a year since I got it and I had a problem. After a dodgy batch of batteries which ran out super quick I got a new one from a shop. From the minute I put it in I was faced with a low battery symbol and scan mode wouldn't work properly. Oh dear. Nearly a year what sort of back up will I get. Will they ask me to prove the fault? Contacted the seller. They quickly got back to me saying asking if the fault affected the use (I only reported the low battery symbol coming on all the time). In the same email they offered me a number of choices. a) if it still worked but had the symbol they would give a partial refund. b) or I could replace. I chose to replace. So they arranged courier pickup for Tuesday. Today a brand new range finder with upgraded rigid carry case arrived. 

Apparently a small number of the TM-800 with the old style case have this issue. Customer service was excellent and I can't fault them at all. I'll take much better care of this one (only buying quality batteries, keeping it clean and dry, removing it from my bag before loading it into the car etc). In reality my handling of it may have been the cause but I can't be 100% sure. Will keep you guys updated though. 

How is anyone everyone else getting on with them?


----------



## munro007 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Cant fault it. 100% happy. Its the user that needs a steady hand sometime. lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



munro007 said:



			Cant fault it. 100% happy. Its the user that needs a steady hand sometime. lol
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I'm rubbish with it so don't use it that often and then not sure I'll trust the number. I have it in the scan mode - is that the best way to get accuracy??


----------



## chris661 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



palindromicbob said:



			The long term:

OK so nearly a year since I got it and I had a problem. After a dodgy batch of batteries which ran out super quick I got a new one from a shop. From the minute I put it in I was faced with a low battery symbol and scan mode wouldn't work properly. Oh dear. Nearly a year what sort of back up will I get. Will they ask me to prove the fault? Contacted the seller. They quickly got back to me saying asking if the fault affected the use (I only reported the low battery symbol coming on all the time). In the same email they offered me a number of choices. a) if it still worked but had the symbol they would give a partial refund. b) or I could replace. I chose to replace. So they arranged courier pickup for Tuesday. Today a brand new range finder with upgraded rigid carry case arrived. 

Apparently a small number of the TM-800 with the old style case have this issue. Customer service was excellent and I can't fault them at all. I'll take much better care of this one (only buying quality batteries, keeping it clean and dry, removing it from my bag before loading it into the car etc). In reality my handling of it may have been the cause but I can't be 100% sure. Will keep you guys updated though. 

How is anyone everyone else getting on with them?
		
Click to expand...

What I thought 5 or 6 readings was good value for your hooky batteries :rofl: Not so bad that they seem top have decent service as well. Might stick one on my santa list


----------



## Luulox (Aug 12, 2012)

Great review and subsequent updates. I have been considering a laser rangefinder, but i was put off by the prices. These seem a very good price combined with good performance. May very well give one of these a go.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



AmandaJR said:



			Me too. I'm rubbish with it so don't use it that often and then not sure I'll trust the number. I have it in the scan mode - is that the best way to get accuracy??
		
Click to expand...

Yup you basically wave it around the flag and look out for the lowest number. Another useful thing is that if you have trouble locking on to the flag then move to look on to the front of the green instead. Usually if the flag is hard to lock then a yardage to front of green is more than enough in to pick a club as I find this usually means >150 yards meaning a lower level of predictable shot than say 100 yards.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I love mine its a really good bit of kit and I am totally happy with it! 

I dont really use scan mode on mine as I find it unnessasary.


----------



## Davey S2 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Thanks for a really good review. Ordered one today.

Having a knock after work on Wednesday so hope it arrives by then.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



Davey S2 said:



			Thanks for a really good review. Ordered one today.

Having a knock after work on Wednesday so hope it arrives by then.
		
Click to expand...


Should come quick, they are pretty on point and you will be happy with it!


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Just a bit of an update on this.

Had mine for a few weeks now and am really impressed. It does everything the Bushnell does but at 1/2 the price.

I find I dont need to use the scan mode much as the normal 'point and shoot' mode is fine. The only time scan mode is handy is when the flag is a long way off (200 yds +) and its dificult to line the cross hairs up on the flag.

Its been brilliant at helping club selection and is a bargain at Â£110.

Highly recommended.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Any long term user updates on this?

Looking at getting a rangefinder and wondering how these are standing the test of time. Seem exceptional value for money....


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Just a bit up the page and you'll see my long term update. Post #105


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*



palindromicbob said:



			Just a bit up the page and you'll see my long term update. Post #105
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'm an idiot and was reading the dates if the later reviews as 2011 not 2012!


----------



## Iaing (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

I've just stumped up for the 1500 and it arrived today. A good looking bit of kit.
I'll try it out at the weekend.

Has anyone successfully threaded the wrist strap through the wee holes or is it just me who doesn't have the patience?


----------



## Brent (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Hillman Laser RAnge Finder TM-800*

Hi Buddy. Great write up/review. I purchased one off the back of it and had mine about the same time as you have. I'm sure it's as old as my daughter so over 18 months at least and its been faultless despite taking some serious abuse. My case is now wrecked and upon trying to find a replacement , stumbled again upon your excellent thread. I noticed in a later post , that you recieved an upgraded hard case from uk sports imports. Could you possibly send me a picture of it as I would like to compare it to the Lowe pro camera bags or whatever I can find on eBay. Problem with these is that the zipper type closure is not easily accessible out on the course. Hopefully then uk sports can ( at my cost) supply me one. 
Seems like you've become somewhat the spokesperson for the tm rangefinder.


Cheers 
brent 
byronelvis@hotmail.com

here is my quick review having owned my tm 800 for over 18 months.

used 3/4 times per week. Case strapped to side of my carry bag it takes a lot of punishment thrown in the back of the van and stand bag getting blown over in big winds.
constantly getting soaked in heavy rain with only the original canvas carry case as protection the unit itself is still in mint condition and fully accurate working order.
I'm a 12 h/capper and trust the yardage reading implicitly.alongside my mates bushnell v2 we get near identicle read outs and I find that I only use the unit in "scan" mode as even on the windiest days or shakey hand days, sweeping left and right past the pin , the unit always give me the same number at the point of the crosshare passing the pin. This never fails from 220 yards ,in and if steady enough I can easily pick out a pin from a 350 yard tee, but lets face it,why would you. One example I recently used it for was:- at a new course, standing on the tee, I was unsure as the distance to a stream crossing the fairway. I know I hit a decent lengh drive (about 270 carry) . It looked to be about 230 yards ( my 5 wood distance ) .the Hillman swept 240 front of hazard to 250 back of stream. If I'd chosen to lay up with my 5 wood ,I'd of had no decent second shot round the dogleg. I confidently pulled my driver , carried the brook easily, and with my 6 iron , promptly "fatted" my second shot 100 yards ...: haha. Point is the rangefinder did its job..
. The Cr2 type battery seems to last forever ( 4/7 months at a time , probably longer) I use Duracell which are expensive at Tesco ( Â£8 for one ) but now I get them from eBay (Â£4 for 2). 
I found that the first battery died within a few weeks .i soon realised that the "power on" button was accidently getting pressed on through the soft case when my bag was rolling round in the van.now at the end of my round, I undo the battery clip and turn the battery round ( reverse the polarity) and replace the battery clip. This ensures I don't lose the battery and it doesn't wear out when not in use.the auto off funtion does its job but in equall measure , the power on does if knocked unintentionally but I'm just picking hairs.
Aparently , the only issue I have is the the soft case is not a durable as I need it to be although, I think this issue has been sorted with a new hard case supplied with the new / later units.i even looked into getting a Bushnell case but these are no better than I have.

great piece of kit , highly recommended,
10 out 10 after heavy useage.


----------



## Glfmagic TechnicalTeam (Aug 7, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			After this was mentioned on the main forum there was very little feedback. Probably because no one had one. 

In a moment of madness I bit the bullet and took the risk. Could a range finder in the Â£100 price point really do the job when most would opt for the >Â£200 known brands.

I bought this item through Ebay to make use of Paypal but in the 3 places I found this for sale they are all from the same supplier, UK sports imports. It is also for the same price of Â£99.95 with free delivery. I soon discovered that free delivery excludes N. Ireland so was asked to pay an additional Â£15 with Citylink. To be honest I think this was a bit of confusion on the suppliers part as they say they use Royal Mail for the rest of the UK and this would have been equally suitable to post to N.Ireland. But I'll not go into the failures of Citylink here. 


*WHAT YOU GET:* 
TM-800 key Features from the websites:
Ranges 5-900 yards
Range 300 yards to flag
7x Optical Magnification
Monocular Adjustment
Pin seeker Display Function
Scan Funtion
Rain-proof

Now first thing first. The item arrived well packaged. Protected by a wall of bubble wrap this wasn't getting damaged in transit. A nice black box opened to revel the range finder in a nicely made padded nylon carry case with belt strap, web pocket for cloth, spare batteries etc and the important range finder itself. It also came with a shoulder strap, wrist strap and a CR2 3V battery. The instruction are written in Chinese and decent English and easy to understand. Obviously a few translation issues but nothing confusing. 

The range finder itself was very compact and light weight. Construction quality is good and a rubberized outer shell assists with grip. It also has simple 2 button controls. One for mode the other for turning the laser on and off. The company state that the TM-1500 model has a higher quality finish and if so it must be very good. 

The rubber eye piece is comfortable and focus can be adjusted by a simple twist. 

One flaw I have read about other cheap range finders is the battery compartment being difficult to open. This is not the case with this. It is very easy to open and close.

Distance is displayed in either Meters or Yards and simply holding the mode button for 3 secs changes this. It will also convert an existing reading if you do this. 

Do not confuse Pin seeker display function with pin seeker or similar technology used in higher end ranger finders. It is actually simply referring to the target reticle display and I don't count this as a feature since the item would be useless without it.  

It has 2 working mode. The first is a simple point and shoot mode. This works very well if the target is close but I found at distance it would often display the wrong yardage. Fortunately this is easily rectified using the scan mode. In this mode it continuously updates readings and you can scan onto the target which will give the lower yardage reading. This worked brilliantly when trying to get a yardage at distance when the target is quite small and hand shake is a problem. 

*THE TEST:*
To test the range finder I hit the course at 8pm. This was in a light rain with the wind blowing fiercely. The light wasn't great but I found the display easy to read despite this. I tested the finder from the yardage markers on my course and on 2 different holes. One in which the wind blew the flag sideways giving a big target the other the wind blowing the flag straight at me giving a much smaller target. Both flags where yellow. The instruction do say that best results are with red surfaces. 

The markers gave distance to center of the green. I have previously checked them with a Bushnell and friend stood in center of green so know them to be accurate enough.
The holes are also very flat giving the best chance for accurate readings without worrying about slopes. 

The first flag was cut front of center the second cut behind the center. 

From the 100 yard marker the point and shoot mode was sufficient to get a reading on both flags. A bit of shake required me to make a second attempt on the harder flag but still I was given good yardages. 98 yards for the first, 105 on the second. 

Next at the 130 yard mark again the point and shoot was grand for this. This gave consistent results, 128 and 135. Perfect going by the first readings.

Next 150. This was a little more difficult for the small target and I needed to use the scan mode on the smaller target. Still gave consistent results. 148 and 155.

From 200 yards the 7x scope gave a good view of the flag but hand shake required me to use scan mode for both targets. This was still easy and quick to use. The results 199 and 206. 

Then the big test. Test it outside it range. I went to the tee box of another hole at 333 yards. The system is rated to max of 300 for the flag. I got a reading of 366 and only once did it flash up 328. The target was small through the scope but the 366 was consistent with the distance to the trees behind the green. Maybe with a steadier hand and the flag being still I may have got a steady reading. Still a good result considering.

Next test was gauging distance to hazards. I choose a bunker  I know from experience my drive usually ends up level with it. My average distance calculated with Golf Mentor GPS app based on 4 drives is 219 (Max 230 Min 215. Using the point a shoot mode I got a reading back of 200 yards to the front of the bunker. Consistent with my experience of that sandy little monster. The scan mode was nice here because it allowed my to sweep the area and gauge my layup without repeatedly pushing the button. 

Lastly I tested it within it minimum range. I stood at the back of the first green. The reading showed 17yards. I paced out using even strides. 17.5 paces later I was at the pin. Not a bad result at all. 

*CONCLUSION*
Overall I was very impressed with the speed of response to targeting. Quick to update and easy to read.  The display also shows the quality of the signal it is receiving using arrows and the continuous light rain had no noticeable effect on performance. The scan funtion is excellent but is likely to effect battery life. The auto shutdown thankfully was reliable.

Some may prefer the styling of the slightly more expensive TM-1500 and the fact it uses 2x AAA batteries rather than the more expensive 3V lithium CR2 may be a plus. But with the same specs it should perform equally. 

I hope to test it during a playing session soon but first impressions are very positive. If you are after a laser range finder but find the big boys outside your price range, I can say you are unlikely to be disappointed by the TM-800.  

On a side note I also found UK Sports Imports very good to deal with. Communication with them was easy via email and they had a number which was always offered as an alternative contact at the bottom of emails. They were quick to respond and very helpful. Despite problems with Citylink they kept me updated and chased up the issue for me. Very good customer support on their part. I'd be happy to deal with them again. They have a showroom in the Westmidlands as well for anyone that may be local.   


Interesting post.. for me anyhow
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 7, 2015)

If I still had mine you could have it for nowt. It lasted approximately 6 months before the eyepiece seperated from the body whilst in use. The focusing element was distinctly average as well. It found its way into the bin and was replaced by a GPS unit from a well known manufacturer.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2015)

You don't seem to have got the hang of 'Reply with Quote' over here! :rofl:

PS: I trust you realise there's a 60 day membership requirement before posting in For Sale/Wanted forum is allowed - so simply racing to 100 posts won't work!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			If I still had mine you could have it for nowt. It lasted approximately 6 months before the eyepiece seperated from the body whilst in use. The focusing element was distinctly average as well. It found its way into the bin and was replaced by a GPS unit from a well known manufacturer.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is still going strong 3 years after having been replaced. I've not been taking that much care with it either.  No longer use the case and usually just shove it into my bag.  

Now I have posted this I'm in no doubt it will break on my next outing.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 7, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Mine is still going strong 3 years after having been replaced. I've not been taking that much care with it either.  No longer use the case and usually just shove it into my bag.  

Now I have posted this I'm in no doubt it will break on my next outing. 

Click to expand...

Yup, you've cursed it now


----------



## Glfmagic TechnicalTeam (Aug 8, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			You don't seem to have got the hang of 'Reply with Quote' over here! :rofl:

PS: I trust you realise there's a 60 day membership requirement before posting in For Sale/Wanted forum is allowed - so simply racing to 100 posts won't work! 

Click to expand...


I do not want to post there, i wanted to ask a question on a thread there, but have asked elsewhere..

I can work the quotes perfectly well, see this post for an example.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 9, 2015)

Still love mine years on. Great bit of kit! I would guess that my PPs who have more expensive models are a little faster to get the range, apart from that it's great.


----------

